# Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid



## crystrill (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone tried it? I'm in LOVE with it. Goes on smooth and gives an airbrush finish. I wear 5CN1. Anyone that likes MUFE HD might like this. I took this picture with flash and it did well


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 4, 2012)

That looks great on you!  I tried it in 5WN1, which appears to be a good match on my NC44 complexion.  I found that it started to look a little "oily" on me within a relatively short period of time, something the MA at the counter said that she also experienced when I went to get my sample.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 4, 2012)

It made me oily when I used my origins brighter by nature lotion that is extremely moisturizing and makes me oily no matter what I'm wearing . But when I used a thinner oil free lotion I was shine free all day.  I had it on yesterday in ulta and the cashier complimented my skin. So far so good!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm SO happy to finally see a thread on this! I was waiting for it to come out when I first saw it in use on Lisa Eldridge's video, and snatched it up QUICK when it was released in March. This is my current HG foundation...light, controls *my* oilies, makes my skin look fresh with a natural finish...just pure love. My shade is 6WN1 and I'm about an NC50 in MAC.


----------



## KGhasARRIVED (Aug 5, 2012)

I work for Estee Lauder and this is my fav foundation! But then again I don't use double wear cause they don't have a color that's good for my skin color but in October there will be a new color spectrum!


----------

